

You may use your class notes and Feynman - mindhacker
http://bill.wards.net/blosxom/humor/story/feynman.html

======
sethg
This is the sort of hack that Feynman himself would have pulled, back when he
was an undergraduate.

------
henryprecheur
Funny but sound like a urban legend.

~~~
abecedarius
Not necessarily. Tests were on the honor system at Caltech (and I suppose
still are). You typically took them in your dorm room.

~~~
CamperBob
So there's only one class at the entire school, called "Google 101"?

~~~
abecedarius
Heh. I remember one open-book midterm in particular: my score of 56% got a B.

Michael Nielsen's conducting a different sort of Google 101 here:
<http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/?page_id=503>

------
quizbiz
bloody briliant, a much better exam hack than pointless puns.

------
Semiapies
He can't have been the only person in the class who had the thought. I would
have; I just wouldn't have dared.

True or not, funny story.

------
kqr2
Even if they had explicitly written _Feynman's Lectures on Physics_ on the
exam, the students could have asked Feynman to give a special lecture which
happens to cover all of the exam material.

------
varjag
Half an hour, why it took him so long?

~~~
Semiapies
_Obviously_ , he made sure to use good penmanship.

